# Six Months of Job-Seeking Visa and Verpflichtungserklärung



## noldoreldar (Jul 22, 2017)

Okay this is a bit confusing.. I'm going to apply for the 6-month-job-seeking visa to Germany. There is a required item for visa application, it says *"proof of accommodation"*. I am planning to stay with my close relatives and family friends in Germany during this period. So, as far as I've read on the Internet, people say that it is best to get a *"Verpflichtungserklärung (Formal Obligation Letter)"* from my relatives..

But when I check Verpflichtungserklärung application form of Hannover Foreigners' Office, it says only 3 months for the max duration of stay.. So it doesn't cover for 6 months..

So is this a good idea to get a Verpflichtungserklärung for job seeking visa? I am already going to show my bank account to prove i am able to take care of myself financially. But since this "proof of accommodation" thing is in required items, I'm not sure what to do.. 

Any advice?? Because I don't want to get a visa limited to 3 months just because i have a 3-month valid Verpflichtungserklärung ..

Thank you..

--


----------

